# Check it out?



## zombieatemydog (Mar 5, 2013)

What's going on? I'm new to this website and sort of new to photography. I've been doing it for a year on and off and I think it's time to take it a step further. I've joined this site in hopes to get feedback for some of my "work." You can check it out here Phlegmatic maniac everything is mine except for the HD photo of earth. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sm4him (Mar 5, 2013)

Sorry, I didn't see anything because that autoplay music came on and I couldn't find the "sound off" button in the two seconds I allow music on a website to automatically play before I just close the whole website.
Just a personal thing; I hate websites that automatically play music because: a) I'm sometimes at work and don't really need music suddenly blaring from my computer, b) it's usually music that is the antithesis to my own musical tastes and c) if I'm not at work, I'm at home, where I'm browsing while watching a TV show or listening to a video on the computer, and I don't want a website suddenly blaring conflicting sounds at me.


----------



## snowbear (Mar 5, 2013)

I've got to go with Sharon on this (maybe it's my age) - I either have the TV or iTunes running while browsing so the audio is already covered.  I saw a few decent photos, but I think the layout is a jumbled mess.  Unless your intended audience goes to middle-school, try to organize it and not cram everything onto one page.


----------



## Light Guru (Mar 5, 2013)

ANY website with auto playing music or video gets an automatic leave the page.  It is a big RED FLAG saying this website is going to be horrible.  I have NEVER seen a website that had auto playing music that was that was worth staying on the site more then 2 seconds. 

By having auto play mimic you are basically sending the message that you want people to leave your website immediately.


----------

